# Home alone in bangkok



## ryder (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi All Im home alone in bangkok for the next few days the wife away working. Any one wanna meet up for beers and a bite. 

Im gonna be super bored in front of the TV Khaosan road is starting to look like a interesting place to vist...


----------



## stuarttootell (Mar 23, 2011)

Far better places than Khao San road to go to my friend. Why not try the local bars near you or the restaurants.You'll find the local Thai scene a lot different to what you may think.

Try living as I do and have done in a totally Thai environment for a few years mix with the locals , but remember if you're married to a Thai lass she'll know were you've been , what you've gone.

No place for a farang to hide here Ryder take it from me, even after twenty years the situation is the same !!


----------



## ryder (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice stuart. I ended up spending the Four days hanging around the shopping centers and i did vist koashan road. fortunatley the rugby was showing at mollys near saladeang so that was saturday night sorted.

The wife is english like myself she has a few thai friends so chances are if i vist the bars of the ladies i would get caught out.

Ryder.:eyebrows:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There is always China Town!


----------



## Ozfarang (Dec 8, 2010)

ryder said:


> Thanks for the advice stuart. I ended up spending the Four days hanging around the shopping centers and i did vist koashan road. fortunatley the rugby was showing at mollys near saladeang so that was saturday night sorted.
> 
> The wife is english like myself she has a few thai friends so chances are if i vist the bars of the ladies i would get caught out.
> 
> Ryder.:eyebrows:


Ladies night... Do it... Just do it... Shhh... Ladies night


----------

